# Turin to Briancon



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Has anyone travelled these routes...autoroute E70, R23, S25/24 .....Which is best for scenic, not too busy,and decent road surface ?


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*turin to briancon*

hi,
we like the road which passes ovr colle della maddalena, called col de larches in french, and barcelonnette . . . the pass should be open in may, and maybe before

there is a camper shop near cuneo on the italian side, where you can park too, called grosso vakantie.

Helen


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*turin to briancon*

hi,
we like the road which passes ovr colle della maddalena, called col de larches in french, and barcelonnette . . . the pass should be open in may, and maybe before

there is a camper shop near cuneo on the italian side, where you can park too, called grosso vakantie.

Helen


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have only used the R24 over the Col de Genevre and would happily use it again.
It is quite curvy in places but few problems with vehicles passing each other - really only an issue on some of the hair-pins but even then not worth worrying about.
We went over at the end of June when the meadows were in full bloom and the weather was clear so that we could see the spectacular scenery.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

E70 then via Montgenevre to Briancon is a lovely road. Camperstops in Cesana Torinese (near a restaurant - €10 I think) Montgenevre and Briancon (not sure of prices) and at Le Monetier les Bains (free out of skiing season) going on towards Grenoble. It's very beautiful and the roads are fine.
Further south, the Col de Larche from Cuneo to Barcelonette is magnificent. Again the roads are good and the views stunning. Not so many camperstops on this route, but on a good day, a break at the car park at the top of of the pass is something to remember.

Both of these routes involve hairpins and some steep gradients, but nothing to worry about - large lorries use the route without problem. Just take it steadily.

We have used both routes twice or more. I think perhaps we prefer the Col de Larche, but that may be because it was our first adventure into Italy by road. We have stopped two or three times at Le Monetier les Bains (northern route); last time we sat in the sun the next morning, watching Booted Eagles perching on the ski-lift wires. Magical!


----------

